
Positive Pressure DIY Mask - mbjorkegren
https://hackaday.com/2020/02/12/hacked-protective-gear-keeps-doctor-safe-in-the-hot-zone/
======
russfink
Could use a list of steps and parts, including common substitutions (aquarium
air pump).

~~~
avmich
Wonder if an ejector pump, sucking ambient air and driven by air from a
compressor (like auto compressor), would work adequately.

